# ESTP-SLI?



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

I am definitely an ESTP in MBTI but in Socionics, I got typed as an SLI (with LSE as an alternative typing, along with ILI). Is this possible? I know they both don’t have to line up exactly but is that too much of a stretch? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

SEE too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

In MBTI, do you type as a SeTi type by functions or ESTP by dichotomies? (Or both?)

If you type by functions in MBTI, do you relate more to the "decisive action in the moment/pushing yourself/challenging yourself" part of Se, or more to the "living in the moment/enjoying pleasant sensory experiences/going with the flow" part of Se?


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

counterintuitive said:


> In MBTI, do you type as a SeTi type by functions or ESTP by dichotomies? (Or both?)
> 
> If you type by functions in MBTI, do you relate more to the "decisive action in the moment/pushing yourself/challenging yourself" part of Se, or more to the "living in the moment/enjoying pleasant sensory experiences/going with the flow" part of Se?


I think that functionally, I type as ESTP in MBTI as my closest fit. Dichotomies as well. Every single test I do, and every single thing that I read, I relate to ESTP the most out of them all. I know and understand that Socionics is different and not everything translates across smoothly (if you want to compare the two systems). 

I think that I relate more to the "doing things" part. I always like to do things in the moment, get on with things. I like to make things and just keep pushing myself, but I also just tackle whatever comes up. I don't mind experiencing things and having pleasant experiences, but I'm more decisive and do things "because I have to do" i.e. eat. If I want to experience things, it's more of a "yeah, I'm experiencing it as an experience because we're going to make a day out of it" kinda thing. But I am very decisive (most of the time) and I do live in the moment. But I'd say I'm more focused on accomplishing things in the moment, rather than just experiencing them.


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

@Max, somehow I didn't see this until now, sorry about that. Based on this comment above, you sound Se valuing in socionics at the least. So going back to first post of this thread, I don't think you'd be SLI in socionics. SLI is Se ignoring and Si base, they would tend to prioritize the "enjoyment" mindset.

This reply is so late now though that idk if it's helpful. Sorry about that.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

counterintuitive said:


> @Max, somehow I didn't see this until now, sorry about that. Based on this comment above, you sound Se valuing in socionics at the least. So going back to first post of this thread, I don't think you'd be SLI in socionics. SLI is Se ignoring and Si base, they would tend to prioritize the "enjoyment" mindset.
> 
> This reply is so late now though that idk if it's helpful. Sorry about that.


Yeah, I don't think I mind being uncomfortable, especially if it's productive or it's something I want/need to do/push through. I really don't priotisize being permanently in sync with my body either. I tend to ignore "health" things, until they annoy me enough, and then I deal with them. I just do what I gotta do.


----------



## HolyMoony (Mar 11, 2021)

counterintuitive said:


> In MBTI, do you type as a SeTi type by functions or ESTP by dichotomies? (Or both?)
> 
> If you type by functions in MBTI, do you relate more to the "decisive action in the moment/pushing yourself/challenging yourself" part of Se, or more to the "living in the moment/enjoying pleasant sensory experiences/going with the flow" part of Se?


I relate to go with the flow part of Se which is more similar to Si in socionics. That's why I typed myself SEI (but INFP in MBTI).


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

ESTP in Socionics are most likely to type as; 

SLE (37%) > SEE (32%) > ILE (7%) > LSE (6.5%) > ESE (6%)

ESTP + SLI is about a 3.5% chance.

I'd consider looking into SEE or LSE like you said, or perhaps your MBTI type is not ESTP.


----------



## HolyMoony (Mar 11, 2021)

Eset said:


> ESTP in Socionics are most likely to type as;
> 
> SLE (37%) > SEE (32%) > ILE (7%) > LSE (6.5%) > ESE (6%)
> 
> ...


Where did you find the percentages? Do you know percentage of INFP SEI?


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

HolyMoony said:


> Where did you find the percentages? Do you know percentage of INFP SEI?


I recorded them myself.

Here's the data I was able to pull.









INFP + SEI is a 11.6% chance. Rather common, but not too common.


----------



## My_Name00 (Dec 13, 2020)

[deleted]


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

My_Name00 said:


> How exactly did you record the data (i.e. did you do anything to increase the likelihood that the participants were actually the type they reported or was it an online survey that anyone could participate in)?


Gathered information from Personality Database.
Pulled data from most voted profiles, had to have at least 100 votes.
Likelihood that 20%~ of the profiles are incorrect, however still a substantial amount to work with.
Also, the data I was able to draw matches up with correlation charts others have made.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

HolyMoony said:


> I relate to go with the flow part of Se which is more similar to Si in socionics. That's why I typed myself SEI (but INFP in MBTI).


Yeah, interesting. After researching and studying Socionics more, I have concluded that I’m an Se valuing extrovert with 4D Te and 1D Fi. 

I thought about SLE-Ti though being more likely than LXE-Te. 



Eset said:


> ESTP in Socionics are most likely to type as;
> 
> SLE (37%) > SEE (32%) > ILE (7%) > LSE (6.5%) > ESE (6%)
> 
> ...


It doesn’t always equate though, as they are both separate systems. Those are just observations, as well (not saying they’re all wrong). 

And I don’t think that SLI ESTP is too out there because both have Sx + Tx and PoLR Fx and it makes more sense than an ILE or ESE typing (or an Alpha typing in general). Yeah probably not as likely as SEE or LSE. 



HolyMoony said:


> Where did you find the percentages? Do you know percentage of INFP SEI?





Eset said:


> I recorded them myself.
> 
> Here's the data I was able to pull.
> View attachment 881870
> ...


That’s kinda weird to be honest. I know that the functions are different but I sorta understand it. At least they have Si and Ne in common, unlike ESTP-ESE/ILE. That’s a bit far. 



Eset said:


> Gathered information from Personality Database.
> Pulled data from most voted profiles, had to have at least 100 votes.
> Likelihood that 20%~ of the profiles are incorrect, however still a substantial amount to work with.
> Also, the data I was able to draw matches up with correlation charts others have made.


Yeah. It’s not always gonna be correct but it depends on how you record it. Your resources etc.


----------



## Internal (Nov 4, 2020)

Max said:


> I am definitely an ESTP in MBTI but in Socionics, I got typed as an SLI (with LSE as an alternative typing, along with ILI). Is this possible? I know they both don’t have to line up exactly but is that too much of a stretch?


I didn't read the answers, but reacting to the original post:








Likely/Unlikely Sociotypes for MBTI + Enneagram


Apologies if the title is confusing, essentially I am posting a chart that details the most likely sociotypes for any mbti or enneagram type combination. I am basing this on the knowledge of both personality theories in question, and I have no statistics or empirical evidence for this (to which I




sites.google.com




As you can see, LSE is a common sociotype for ESTP, while SLI is atypical but still possible. The reason for that is the different definitions in the systems.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Internal said:


> I didn't read the answers, but reacting to the original post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I don't understand why SLE is common in ENTP, but ILE is "atypical" for ESTP, though? Are these parts just guesses because that seems as bit inconsistent to me.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Max said:


> It doesn’t always equate though, as they are both separate systems. Those are just observations, as well (not saying they’re all wrong).


Redundant point.
If I were to take the stance of equation then I would say ESTP = SLE, but I didn't.
Unless you think probability/likelihood equals equation/sameness.



> And I don’t think that SLI ESTP is too out there because both have Sx + Tx and PoLR Fx and it makes more sense than an ILE or ESE typing (or an Alpha typing in general). Yeah probably not as likely as SEE or LSE.


Not a good point.
These definitions don't translate 1:1 between systems.
Just because you're a Sensor and Thinker in MBTI, doesn't mean you are going to be a Sensor and Logical in Socionics.

The biggest reason why ESTPs tend not to be SLI is because SLI types are more likely to be 5/6/9, whereas an ESTP is likely to be 3/7/8.
So unless the ESTP is 5/6/9, then it's less likely.

ESTP fits ILE and ESE more commonly because both ILE and ESE are commonly 7.

Enneagram has more influence when it comes to your Socionics type.

And the reason why ESTP → ILE, but ENTP doesn't → SLE, is because again Enneagram.
SLE types are predominately 8, whereas ENTPs are predominately 7.
ESTP is both predominately 7 and 8, therefore it has less issue in being both ILE and SLE.
This is not to say ENTP can't → SLE, it is just less likely compared to ESTP → ILE.


----------



## Internal (Nov 4, 2020)

Max said:


> Yeah, I don't understand why SLE is common in ENTP, but ILE is "atypical" for ESTP, though? Are these parts just guesses because that seems as bit inconsistent to me.


My best bet is this:









Socionics Ne is pretty much the same as MBTI Ne. An MBTI ESTP will have Ne as their 8th function. How would it make sense to have that exact same function as dominant in socio?


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Internal said:


> My best bet is this:
> 
> 
> Socionics Ne is pretty much the same as MBTI Ne. An MBTI ESTP will have Ne as their 8th function. How would it make sense to have that exact same function as dominant in socio?


Exactly. I think that's a bit off base there. I can understand SEE and LSE. But not ILE.


----------



## dw614 (10 mo ago)

Eset said:


> I recorded them myself.
> 
> Here's the data I was able to pull.
> View attachment 881870
> ...


This chart shows how bad PDB is at sociotyping.

They type MBTI ESTJs way more as LSE (a delta ST) than they do SLE and LSI (beta STs) while ISTJs have LSI beating LSE and SLI vastly. Even though these types are just extroverted/introverted versions of each other they apparently have quite large differences as to what quadra they're likely to be even though Beta STs are hugely different from Delta STs. Also, the stereotypical drill sergeant ESTJ is very much a Beta and/or somewhat Gamma sensing type, not so much Delta (although of course there will be some). Seriously, just compare these four profile descriptions and look at the examples of people they give for each of them and tell me ESTJs are more likely going to be LSE than the others.

LSE - Logical Sensory Energiser - "The Practitioner"
SLE - Sensory Logical Energiser - "The Conqueror"
LSI - Logical Sensory Integrator - "The Inspector"
ESI - Ethical Sensory Integrator - "The Guardian"


They do this for other types that are just extroverted/introverted versions of each other such as the xNFPs and the xNFJs where one type is majority one quadra while the other is majority the opposite.

PDB might be fine with MBTI but they certainly aren't with socionics. (I don't even agree with that however because everybody has a million different ideas of how MBTI functions are defined and work but that's a problem with MBTI and one socionics doesn't have).


----------

